# RCD 510 differences



## ARodriguez (Dec 1, 2012)

I was wondering about the differences between the three versions of RCD 510: Bosh, Delphi and Blaupunkt.
Can you tell me if this theme belong to a specific manufacturer?










I want to buy one but I want with this darker theme. Don't like the grey/red one.


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

Blaupunkt is owned by Bosch, AFAIK. The European cars use the Bosch/Blaupunkt radios which feature the ability to change the display theme. The Delphi-made US-version RCD-510s (also called 'Premium 8') come only with the silver button display.


----------



## ARodriguez (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks!
I thought that it wouldn't be able to change the theme.
It can be changed in the radio or it has to be via vag-com?


----------



## ARodriguez (Dec 1, 2012)

Can you help me on how to do it? I have no idea.  I read all over the Internet that it's not possible so far. Anyone has discovered how to do it. But here in Portugal the RCD from Blaupunkt exists with both themes. So confused...


----------

